# Threw everything at them yesterday off Holland



## littleboat (Sep 26, 2011)

We marked allot of bait fish and regular. We were out in 120-150 ft. Fished were marking up and down the whole column. We had riggers at 110 and 70, even varied them between depths. We put them where the fish were marking. Full core out and dipsys to the side set for 50 and a 200 copper. Nothing would bite. They would look, but not bite. It was slightly windy from the east 3ft waves and then it laid down a little. We did and east west troll and back and forth, which was probably a mistake at 2.3 to 3 mph. 
We didn't get out to 8:30am, late start. I suspect we should have north south troll and reversed. Had dolphins and other lures and some green flies. We changed them allot. I changed speed several times, but I felt I was overall maybe going to slow and the cross troll was obviously not a good idea. First time out of Holland. Looking for suggestions.

LB


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again how do you know they would look and not bite? Just wondering. Steve


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You would think that with a big spread out there and different depths something would be looking. Try this when a majority of fish are say at 70 ft try running your lures at 74 and 68 feet. With the bow in the cable your riggers should be about 70 and 65 feet and you will be going right through them. When they get lazy you have to get the lures as close as possible. For more lure action try running a 2 color lead core off from your downriggers. This gets the lure away from the ball and provokes more strikes too.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Once again how do you know they would look and not bite? Just wondering. Steve


I've been wondering also.

Everyone knows a east wind kills big Lk fishing 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

It's June in Holland. You need to be spot on with what they want, speed, and direction or you're going to come home with one-two shakers or nothing at all.

This time of year drilling the bottom for lakers isn't a bad idea. Not fun, but better than struggling for the random king.


"Everyone knows a east wind kills big Lk fishing"

I have a turkey farm to the NE of my house. When I get home and it smells like turkey, we hook up the 14' and my friend makes room in his freezer. Been plenty of times I've been the only boat in 12-20' and we're filling the cooler as every one else motors out of sight. Granted, this is all or nothing, but the 15 fish in two hour trips make up for the skunks.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

sswhitelightning said:


> Everyone knows a east wind kills big Lk fishing.


Oh no it doesn't. Haven't you ever fished in close along the beach in mid summer for kings?

"Lake Flip"


----------



## steelheader32 (Feb 27, 2013)

If theres guys getting fish off the piers and your headed out deep your goin the wrong way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Oh no it doesn't. Haven't you ever fished in close along the beach in mid summer for kings?
> 
> "Lake Flip"


Yea it's after the flip not usually during


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Kings will show up or disappear overnight with wind


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## littleboat (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the input,

The lead core and closer spread sounds good. I will make it another option in my set. I'm new to the area and didn't realize that the east wind could have such an effect. Lakers sound like a good option too. 

When I look at my graph and see fish arches rising from the bottom, they are really just being caught in part of my sounder cone in the water column. I call it looking since I passed through them without a bite.

What about he troll direction?

Fishing from the pier might have been a better idea that day.

LB


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Once again how do you know they would look and not bite? Just wondering. Steve


Good electronics.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

littleboat said:


> What about he troll direction?
> 
> LB


Troll into the current. You will get more bites. Many Capts tell me it's usually west, south, or southwest. So if your fish hawk lacking like me that's a good start. If calm you can determine current to some degree by looking at down rigger cables and which way they pull towards. Surface currents and wave direction are not always what sub surface currents are. That's why high and low lines may only take fish in certain directions. I find current important. But maybe we have to many beers at the docks and just tell ourselves this stuff. Even when I'm on the bay walleye fishing, the fish some days want lures pulled in certain directions for a variety of reasons. But morale of story is if u get fish going one direction, keep going that direction! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## littleboat (Sep 26, 2011)

Attached is a pic with the slow speed I was at the time, but I did very it. I am using a 20lb ball on the rigger. Maybe I should lighten up on the ball weight. I was wondering if I was getting hits and my black's release was to tight letting the fish release before the release could? 
What are the hot lures in this area?

I like walleye fish it allot in the Detroit and St. Clair river. Where is the best walleye fishing here?

LB


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

If the release is too tight you usually get a good hookset and then tow the fish around. With a 20# ball, you would probably not notice this.

I have 10# balls (yeah, insert joke here) and any king about 8# and above will tow them around enough if the release doesn't fire that the rod will start acting all weird. Lakers and small fish, well, sometimes they get swimming lessons.

I'm about ready to put the 14' on stand by and break out my 22'. Let me know if you want to ride along some time.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

littleboat said:


> We marked allot of bait fish and regular. We were out in 120-150 ft. Fished were marking up and down the whole column. We had riggers at 110 and 70, even varied them between depths. We put them where the fish were marking. Full core out and dipsys to the side set for 50 and a 200 copper. Nothing would bite. They would look, but not bite. It was slightly windy from the east 3ft waves and then it laid down a little. We did and east west troll and back and forth, which was probably a mistake at 2.3 to 3 mph.
> We didn't get out to 8:30am, late start. I suspect we should have north south troll and reversed. Had dolphins and other lures and some green flies. We changed them allot. I changed speed several times, but I felt I was overall maybe going to slow and the cross troll was obviously not a good idea. First time out of Holland. Looking for suggestions.
> 
> LB


Try getting out earlier, the fish and bait are actually inside 120 now, listen to 68 for current reports. Sounds like everything else was just about right. Some days are tougher than others.


----------



## littleboat (Sep 26, 2011)

Timing is everything, I think my partner (wife) is better at evening fishing. I will monitor the channel. 

LB


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Once again how do you know they would look and not bite? Just wondering. Steve


We can watch a fish come up,look, and return to the bottom. Bump the rigger up and sometimes they follow,sometimes they fade away. Raymarine graph. Also depends on speed,depth and angle of cone. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Those hooks you showing are whitefish.... been told stacked hooks like that several time are by commercial netters. Ive never took kings when goin through them we always talk about setting up and jigging them...some day maybe.. A chasing fish will be a long line on your screen, usually you can see it come up, swim along ,move up and down then either hit or drop back down or just fade off.


----------



## littleboat (Sep 26, 2011)

What do you think the other 3 yellow/red arches are by the thermo? You can see the larger fish checking out my rigger at 85'.


----------



## littleboat (Sep 26, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> You would think that with a big spread out there and different depths something would be looking. Try this when a majority of fish are say at 70 ft try running your lures at 74 and 68 feet. With the bow in the cable your riggers should be about 70 and 65 feet and you will be going right through them. When they get lazy you have to get the lures as close as possible. For more lure action try running a 2 color lead core off from your downriggers. This gets the lure away from the ball and provokes more strikes too.


I closed up my pattern and it seemed to have made the difference. Picked up several salmon within a short period of time. I change one setup to a herring meat rig. Biggest one came on that one. the others came on a full core with a blue dolphin and the last one a dipsy with an orange crush. Speed was 2.6 into the current.

Thanks 
LB


----------

